# Son bizarre dans la prise casque

## T0MuX

Bonjour, puisque je fais dans le probleme bizarre en ce moment, allons y franchement ! lol

Donc 3 éléments :

- Mon casque fonctionne sur n'importe quelle machine.

- Quand il est branché et que je suis encore au BIOS, aucun son ne sort (normal)

- Quand il est branché, à l'instant même où le noyau+initrd se chargent un son super bizarre sort du casque

Je pense que c'est un problème de pilote mais je patoge un peu. J'ai essayé d'installé PulseAudio cela n'a rien changé du tout. Donc je l'ai désintallé.

J'ai fouillé sur des topic en anglais, je tombe sur d'autres problemes.

 :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Vérifie déjà les différents volumes avec alsamixer. Est-ce qu'un volume d'entrée serait au maximum, ce qui fait que tu entendrais le bruit d'amplification ?

----------

## T0MuX

Bonjour, tous les volumes sans exception ont effectivement déjà été vérifiés (je viens de recommencer).

Le son bizarre sort quand même, même si je mets tout à 0.

Le seul fait bizarre que je note c'est : quand je met le master à fond, le son bizarre est légèrement plus fort à gauche.

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel genre de bruit est-ce ? Un ronflement ?

Est-ce que tu as le bruit avec l'alimentation ? Avec ou sans prise de terre ?

----------

## T0MuX

Non c'est un "bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" (une sorte de buzz) plutot fort et bien sale. Il n'est même pas constant, ya des petites variations aléatoires.

Quand je branche le secteur le bruit est un peu plus aigu (il monte en frequence), quand je débranche il descent un peu (ça semble normal, même chose avec les performences... lol)

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que ce bruit arrive avec d'autres casques ? Est-ce que ce casque fonctionne bien sur un autre appareil ?

Il faudrait déterminer la cause : le connecteur qui est défectueux, la prise jack, ...

----------

## T0MuX

Oui le casque fonctionne bien sur n'importe quelle autre machine (j'écoute du son avec sur mon telephone du coup), et j'ai testé avec un autre casque sur mon laptop, même buzz.

Au cas où, je suis disponible sur l'IRC irc.freemind.ovh #freemind   :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé avec un autre OS pour voir ?

Je crains que le connecteur jack de ton ordi n'ait un souci.

----------

## T0MuX

Je vais tester tout de suite. Et oui je le crains :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce que tu me décris ressemble à une mauvaise soudure ou un problème de masse.

----------

## T0MuX

Bonjour désolé pour le retard, en effet ma carte doit etre entrain de mourrir. Hier, la prise casque a miraculeusement fonctionné, et aujourd'hui de nouveau le bruit trop bizarre :/

----------

## bdouxx

moi j'ai un peu le même genre de problème avec mes petites enceintes.

la solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est un fois l'ordi allumé, je débranche mes enceintes pour les mettre sur la prise avant de l'ordinateur, là le son est de nouveau bizarre et strident, puis je les rebranche a l’arrière et ça fonctionne correctement.

----------

## T0MuX

Lol t'es obligé de brancher d'un coté puis de nouveau de l'autre pour provoquer un switch, et ce switch là fait refonctionner le bordel, intéressant ^^

----------

